

Big Data, Hype, the Media and Other Provocative Words to Put in a Title - davmre
https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/2014/10/22/big-data-hype-the-media-and-other-provocative-words-to-put-in-a-title/

======
mathattack
The author's name (Michael Jordan) might increase the amount of clicks he gets
in social media too.

